# deprofundis admits confessed to god he scarred of white clown genra but find it cool



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is odd i know, but white clown the sinister europeaan clown two tones is far more sinister than the ooother type of typical clown, they always creep me out , they look evil EVIL evil!! there evvil!!

Im sorry but i had to exorcize inner demons :angel:

Caan an italian eeelaborated on the white clown origin phenom, since this was made in italy if i recalled ... mainly

What about white clown and classical , well there is le pierrot lunaire, mister Schoenberg was fascinated by the persona of the white clowwn i read in iss memoire somewhere.He said something about , there living proof of expressionism and existencialist.

White clown are not there to make you laught but make you cry .. right?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

As long as the Clown is not singing an Opera, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> As long as the Clown is not singing an Opera, I'm ok with it.


Here's something to think about: Not all clowns are opera singers, but are all opera singers clowns?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Here's something to think about: Not all clowns are opera singers, but are all opera singers clowns?


Now that is scary ...................


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------

